# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  [Review] ASUS GeForce GTX 780 Ti DC2 OC

## lamtuenhi

﻿Có lẽ tới thời điểm hiện tại lúc mình lấy con hàng này về từ ASUS thì mấy hãng khác cũng đang lục đục cho ra những phiên bản custom cho GeForce GTX 780 Ti rồi, lướt sơ sơ qua EVGA có bản Kingpin Edition, Palit thì có Jetstream… Tất nhiên, ASUS thì cũng không nằm ngoài cái xu thế custom đó nên giờ mình mới cầm được con DirectCU II trên tay. Đập thẳng vào vấn đề luôn, Vì đây là bản OC với lại ASUS cũng mới ra thông báo thôi nên con này tạm thời chưa được định giá cơ mà mình nhắm chừng thêm chừng 20-30$ so với giá của con GTX 780 ref (700$).


Overview về con này thì ở bài viết trướccũng con 780 Ti nhưng tản nhiệt ref thì mình cũng đã nói sơ qua rồi nhưng nếu lười đọc thì mình tóm gọn lại cho anh em mình đọc một phát hiểu luôn: đại loại là có một thằng giang hồ mới xuất hiện (R9 290X) của phe áo đỏ (AMD) đốp vỗ mặt cho mấy phát chết tươi một thằng boss khá hổ báo (GTX 780) của phe áo xanh (NVIDIA), phe áo xanh bầu thằng khác skill cao hơn thằng trước lên làm boss (GTX 780 Ti) qua để vỗ lại thằng áo đỏ cho chừa tội hỗn láo. Chuyện đơn giản có vậy thôi! Chưa biết thắng thua thế nào nhưng sẽ sớm thôi vì mình sắp lấy được con R9 290X DC2 vào khoảng tuần sau.


​
Sau đây là specs và giá cả của một số card khác theo dữ liệu của TechPowerUp, riêng giá con CU 2 thì mình chưa biết giá nên để “?”, bác nào biết nói cho mình để bổ sung nha.


​
Trong lúc chờ con R9 290X về thì để xem con hàng này làm ăn thế nào đã?




​Từ vỏ hộp ngoài cho tới hộp lót bên trong đều rất common nên mình không có ý kiến nhưng nghe nói con này ASUS cho đổi màu sticker trên tản nhiệt thì để xem coi trong phần phụ kiện có không?

​Đúng là trong này có 2 bộ sticker đỏ và vàng dành cho bác nào khoái màu mè ** đỡn, ngoài ra gồm có sách hướng dẫn, dĩa driver, cọng cáp chuyển nguồn từ 2 đầu 6 thành 1 đầu 8 pin. Lại một lần nữa, không có đầu chuyển VGA-DVI, chắc có lẽ ASUS xác định khách hàng mà mua con này chắc chỉ xuất hình qua HDMI hay Display Port thôi.


Toàn bộ phần design con này gần như y hệt với con R9 280X mình đã từng review và có lẽ ASUS sẽ áp dụng thiết kế này cho dòng card cấp cao của mình nên phần này mình sẽ không bàn luận gì thêm.




​
Khác với bản ref của NVIDIA, con này nó dùng tới 2 đầu nguồn 8 pin, trâu ăn điện xuất hiện nữa rồi.



​2 cổng SLI đáp ứng nhu cầu 4-way SLI cho các bác đại gia:look_down:

​Khu vực cổng kết nối gồm 2 cổng DVI và 2 cổng HDMI, Display Port full size tha hồ mà chơi game 3 màn hình nhé


﻿Hệ thống test của mình như sau:

​
Và một mớ benchmark như thường lệ:


*3DMark 11 Extreme Preset*



> ​
> 
> *3DMark Fire Strike*
> ​
> *3DMark Fire Strike Extreme
> 
> *​
> 
> *Heaven 4 Extreme 1080p*
> ...


*Battlefield 3 Ultra Settings 1080p, FOV 90, No Vsync*




```
Frames: 31265 - Time: 208542ms - Avg: 149.922 - Min: 124 - Max: 202
```

*Batman AC Max Settings 1920x1200, FXAA High, No Vsync, PhysX High*



> *Bioshock Infinite*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Borderlands 2 Max Settings 1080p, No Vsync, PhysX High*
> 
> 
> ...


*Hitman Absolution Ultra Settings, MSAA 0x, No Vsync*




*Metro Last Light Max Settings, SSAA On, Advanced PhysX On*




*Sleeping Dogs*



*Tomb Raider Ultimate Settings, No Vsync*




Sau đây sẽ là 2 cái chart so sánh hiệu năng mà mình vẽ lại dựa trên các kết quả trước và sau khi ép xung:






Nhìn chung thì ép xung cũng tương đối hiệu quả, cơ mà có vài phép thử cho ra kết quả khá buồn cười, ép xung và mặc định bằng nhau mới ác. Không rõ do trình bench lỗi hay do card, nhưng mình nghiêng về vấn đề trình bench nhiều hơn, hy vọng thế.</div><div>Click to expand...</div></blockquote>
</aside>
</div></div><div>Click to expand...</div></blockquote>
</aside>
</div>

----------


## ykhoapasteur

*Trả lời: [Review] ASUS GeForce GTX 780 Ti DC2 OC*

thông số benchmark cao, miếng chắn bảo vệ thiết kế hay, hai quạt lớn

----------


## aplico

*Trả lời: [Review] ASUS GeForce GTX 780 Ti DC2 OC*

đẹp quá, con này bán bao nhiêu vậy thớt, hiệu năng kinh khủng thật.

----------


## tungcar2084

*Trả lời: [Review] ASUS GeForce GTX 780 Ti DC2 OC*

bản custum này kg đẹp bằng bản GTX 780 Ti ref nhỉ, nhưng hiệu năng thì cao hơn nhìu, ngược lại thì ép xung kg cải thiện được hiệu năng nhìu lắm

----------


## annguyenvm

*Trả lời: [Review] ASUS GeForce GTX 780 Ti DC2 OC*

nhìn đẹp thật mà con này bán nhiu vậy bạn, màu đen này đẹp rồi, chắc kg cần phải phối thêm màu nữa, nvidia ra mấy con card khủng thật

----------


## 2edu

*Trả lời: [Review] ASUS GeForce GTX 780 Ti DC2 OC*

ép xung kg được nhưng hiệu năng kg cải thiện nhiều, nhưng được cái hiệu năng mặc định cũng đã quá tốt oy

----------

